# Bed Size



## harry459b (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Folks,
My son is 6'-8" tall and his wife is trying to get him into a motorhome. Has anybody any idea if there is a van that can be hired initially and bought after trial, which will accommodate this size of guy.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I don't know about hiring but on our Hymer Exsis, the older ones not Exsis i the drop down bead is 7'+ we have to use 2 fitted double sheets width ways to fit.
James


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Harry

I'm not sure, but I guess something like an Autosleeper Broadway with the end kitchen/side benches layout could be OK. >> See here <<

Bed Sizes
Front Double 2100 x 1930mm 6'11" x 6'4" 

If he still felt a bit cramped in the double ****, he could sleep on the passenger side bench with his feet on the rotated cab seat, but that would not be a problem. The bench pulls out a little toward the middle very easily to give shoulder room, and the total length must be at least 8 feet.

_(Be aware though, he's unlikely to be able to stand upright in the van and he may find that a right pain - both literally and metaphorically.)_

Dave

**** I'm not too far short of his height so perhaps a note to others trying to help.

He's not 6' 8" when he's lying down - he will have his toes stretched out at times, and that will make him 7 feet long at least. 8O

Take it from one who knows - if you can't stretch full out, there's nothing you want to do more!! :roll:


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We have a motorhome with a transverse double bed over a garage. It is basically the full width of the vehicle.

I'm 6'4" and with my head on the pillow my feet are 3 or 4 inches away from the far wall. I would have thought he would fit that type of layout easily enough. How often is it that you completely stretch out in bed anyway?

Your best bet is to get him to a few motorhome dealers and stick him on a few beds.

8O


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Our drop down bed in the A class Hymer is full king size

Dick


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

In our Niesmann+Bischoff Arto 2003 the transverse fixed bed over the garage is 6' 9''

I doubt whether you would find one to hire but you could try asking N+B but it would probably only be on the continent, if at all

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Your best bet is to do the rounds of the dealers, some if you phone first will be able to save you a journey, and check on the roof height then the bed length. See if you can get to a show as well.
Our old 1971 comer Highwayman had a long settee that would have fitted him.   
You do not say if single beds would be acceptable, if they have a licence for over 3500kg, more importantly the price range.

cabby


----------

